# Schematics (or links) for a Boss NXD4500 Class D amp.



## bills72sj (Jun 1, 2021)

I have two (now 3) Boss NXD4500 amplifiers. I have twice blown up a set of switching power supply capacitors for one of the rails. I am hoping to get a schematic to discover and correct whatever is taking them out (three 1000uF 63v caps).

Or optionally, someone local to Salem, OR which has the expertise to fix it.


----------



## 997_Audio (May 25, 2017)

Send them in, Boss has a 5 year warranty.


----------



## bills72sj (Jun 1, 2021)

"Send them in, Boss has a 5 year warranty."

Thank you for the suggestion but mine are probably 7-8 years old now.
I also have opened it up and broken all the screw seal paint.


----------

